# What kind of fish am I? Orange fin, rainbow/silver body.



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought 2 of these little guys. They have a purple/blue/silver body and orange fins. I cant remember what they are. Its the little one on the top half of the picture. Thanks!


----------



## spartan420 (Jul 9, 2011)

looks like pseudotropheus acie [yellow fin acie]


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

They definitely look like Copadichromis borleyi! I was hoping the would keep their current color some, I really like it! But looks like if they are male they will look nothing like they did now as adults. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have one of these and the colors don't morgh much at all. What you see id what you get.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

beaker99 said:


> I have one of these and the colors don't morgh much at all. What you see id what you get.


If it is a female, the colours stay the same, if male there is a complete change.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for all the help. He is chaning fast! His dorsal fin is almost completely blue and starting to get red on his body. Very cool little guy.


----------

